# Ideas on rod storage.



## bigchromedog (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a 14' aluminum semi v I am putting together modifications plans for. One thing I am a loss on is rod storage. Anyone have a good method that worked for them for their rods. I usually have several rods on the boat and am not sure what to do to make sure the ones I am not using are out of the way and not going to be broken. 

Thanks


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 3, 2011)

MY BOAT HAD BRACES THAT WENT FROM THE SEATS TO THE GUNWALE, I TOOK THEM OFF AND MADE NEW ONES AND MOUNTED ROD HOLDERS TO THEM IT WORKS REAL WELL FOR ME I CANT LINK THE PHOTO TO THIS BUT ITS ON HERE 14' MIRROCRAFT REBUILD IS THE NAME ON IT THERES A GOOD PIC ON THERE OF WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT... SORRY ABOUT THE CAPS


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 3, 2011)

I use two sets of Rod Saver straps.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Aug 3, 2011)

I used the rod saver holders also, but also because of the amount of space they go in I buy 2 piece rods and break them down. Would rather have 1 piece rods but that is the way it worked out.


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 3, 2011)

moelkhuntr said:


> I used the rod saver holders also, but also because of the amount of space they go in I buy 2 piece rods and break them down. Would rather have 1 piece rods but that is the way it worked out.




THIS IS WHAT I DID ALSO


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 3, 2011)

Golf club bag tubes...







The rest of the story is in my build thread page 18 I think.

Jamie


----------



## bigchromedog (Aug 3, 2011)

This isn't the best picture but here is one of the boat.




I plan on putting a floor in and possibly make a little storage, still in the planning stage. But I really want to keep my rods out of the way and safe.
Any suggestions or is the picture just no help what so ever?

Thanks alot everyone.


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 3, 2011)

chrome dog:
from the pic, looks like your options are a bit limited. One is to lay the rods on both benchs, and use some straps or something similar. I got a rubber stretch bungee type rod strap at bps for like $10 I think. It screws down so it would somewhat permanent and one of the ends would extend out into the seat/bench and be in the way to some extent as well. you could also bungee the rods up against the upper part of the side of the boat.

Could also mount some 1.5 - 2" pvc pipe on the support wall (either front or back side) of a bench in a vertical position, so the rods would stand up while in transit, and possibly while fishing if you placed them in the right spot. Wally world has the white ones in the boat parts sections, 'bout $5/ea, I used gray 1.5" pvc and plastic half circle clamps from HD to make mine, mounted them on the sidewall of the rod box so I could get my rods off the floor while fishing. I troll 99.9% of the time, so they are only in my way if I move to the back of the boat for something. Spent < $10 for pipe, clamps and screws.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 3, 2011)

I use a custom made vertical rod holder (holds 8 rods) that is mounted in front of my console - works great and they are never in the way for me


----------



## nomowork (Aug 3, 2011)

For me it was a matter of two of us using the boat most of the time so just have two rod holder tubes one near front bench and other near middle bench. Our other two rods are usually just laying out front or over the back transom.


----------



## wihil (Aug 3, 2011)

Definitely interested in where this ends up - my boat looks very close to yours, and I've got the same problem.

I've tried putting them on the bench to the side, but with a 12'er, any shift puts them back into my lap. I've got two angled PVC uprights that I'm using for trolling when I flip to the middle bench for rowing, but I can't really put anything in front of that point as the oar locks and oars get in the way. 

I like the idea of the velcro rod savers, and the holder on the tacklebox. I'm going to play around and see where the rods are out of the way. (probably the front of the boat as I'm never up there when I'm by myself - aka 90% of the time)

C


----------



## korywithak (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't know how larger your front deck area is, but I drilled holes and used 1.5 inch PVC pipes that are foamed in place and used one rod saver on each side for the reel end of the rod/reel combo.

Its a huge space saver and works perfectly in my 1660.

Heres when I was building the boat.





And here they are all done with rods in em!


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 11, 2014)

My boat has two large velcro straps called "rod savers" that work quite well whether on the water or road. They are just riveted to any area large enough to lay the rods flat against and the velcro folded over them and it is very secure.
Tim

Found a couple on ebay, did not know the price was so dear, just velcro for gods sake.....
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ROD-SAVER-velcro-straps-PAIR-25-x-2-inches-lot-C433-/380662304328?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

I'll tell ya, sometimes buying used and getting all kinds of free stuff with your boat is a very good thing.


----------



## thill (Feb 24, 2014)

On previous boats, I have added a good number of vertical rod holders. Sometimes in front of a console, sometimes on the step to the platform. Whatever spot that will be out of the way most of the time.

I'm in the middle of deciding on where to put mine on the jon boat I'm slowly building... Thinking of putting some across the transom, and some on the step up to the platform, on either side. 

Kory's design is very good looking! I might consider something like that, also.

-TH


----------



## Vagante (Feb 25, 2014)

I was faced with the same problem on a jon boat I bought. I took a very simple approach that works great. I always take a 48 qt cooler with me so I screwed in 6 plastic rod holders. 2 for each side except for the front. You could do more but 6 was plenty for me.


----------

